# Kitchen shelf ideas for nook



## drw158 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi all, I'm inexperienced with shelf design and woodworking, but I can build a pretty decent shelf. What would you do with this nook in a kitchen? I attached a quick drawing of what I was thinking. We want to keep it open, and it would be mostly used for cookbooks, bowls, etc. We are not using it as a pantry. The only other idea I had was possibly building 2 side by side cabinets for the very bottom.

See photos. Thanks!

The opening is 28 inches wide and 81 inches tall.

Sorry, I think it's rotating the photo for some reason.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2015)

The quick and easy would be floating shelves
http://www.homedepot.com/b/Storage-...r-_-d59-_-shelves_shelving-_-floating_shelves


----------



## drw158 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks Neal, I didn't know Home Depot had those. I already have an idea for how I want to make the shelves, but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on the design, configuration, etc. For example maybe put a vertical separator in the middle of the bottom shelves? Or maybe some cabinets?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas. You really have all the options in the world opened there. You might keep a taller area at the bottom for larger items. You can set an outlet at the back of the waist high shelf and make it a pullout shelf for small appliances. etc, etc, etc,


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 24, 2015)

drw158 said:


> Hi all, I'm inexperienced with shelf design and woodworking, but I can build a pretty decent shelf. What would you do with this nook in a kitchen? I attached a quick drawing of what I was thinking. We want to keep it open, and it would be mostly used for cookbooks, bowls, etc. We are not using it as a pantry. The only other idea I had was possibly building 2 side by side cabinets for the very bottom.
> 
> See photos. Thanks!
> 
> ...



There are occasions in all our lives, when being the "steward" of good intensions, can be a little overwhelming.

So you might consider a cabinet with doors for the bottom section, for the inevitable clutter, and open shelves above.

How you select the architectural presentation, is reflective of you.

Clean, simple and modern, or scalloped and ornate, painted or stained.


----------



## drw158 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks all, I might do cabinets at the bottom; that may look nicer and cleaner. Although, I've never built any before .

One detail I'm not sure about is the very bottom. I don't want stuff to be stored directly on the kitchen floor, so I put a shelf at the base. Not sure how high to make it, or to put trim along the bottom or not.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 25, 2015)

You might want to close in the bottom. Otherwise it can be a pain to keep clean. And especially if you are making a cabinet for the bottom, then it will almost automatically be closed in.
One problem that frequently happens with shelves supported from the sides is that the center of the shelf sags eventually. So make sure that you select hefty shelves or provide center support. I'm a fan of the standard & bracket systems, where you install metal standards on the back wall and use adjustable brackets to mount the shelves.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-11-1-2-in-White-Twin-Track-Shelf-Bracket-FG4C0502WHT/100067997


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 25, 2015)

drw158 said:


> Thanks all, I might do cabinets at the bottom; that may look nicer and cleaner. Although, I've never built any before .
> 
> One detail I'm not sure about is the very bottom. I don't want stuff to be stored directly on the kitchen floor, so I put a shelf at the base. Not sure how high to make it, or to put trim along the bottom or not.



What may be your easiest solution, is a bag-n-box cabinet from one of the big box hdwr. vendors.

Their standard dimensions are divisible by 3, so a 27" cabinet would only need 3/4" trim added on either side.

And there are any number of architectures available.


----------



## KULTULZ (Dec 26, 2015)

Maybe consider a custom BUTLERS PANTRY insert.

Bottom cabinetry with a nice countertop and open shelving above it w/ overhead lighting? I see it has a outlet so you can use small appliances in the cove.

What is the door to the right?


----------



## drw158 (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow that looks wonderful! The door to the right goes downstairs to the unfinished basement. 

Anyone have any tutorials or pointers for how to build something similar to the butler's pantry in the photo above?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 27, 2015)

No real advice here, but when I made my a/v cabinet, oak-faced plywood was my best friend....assuming of course that you want a wood finish. There are other hardwood plys that you can find and even some solid wood panels that the can get. But if you are going for a different finish you can build using MDF.
Haven't looked recently, but there seems to be tons of video tutorials on cabinet building / furniture making.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 27, 2015)

drw158 said:


> Wow that looks wonderful! The door to the right goes downstairs to the unfinished basement.
> 
> Anyone have any tutorials or pointers for how to build something similar to the butler's pantry in the photo above?



The width of the Butlers Pantry appears to be several times the size of your available space.

So, I would still have a look at the bag-n-box cabinets as a cost effective solution. Leave the door/s off the upper and they are easily amended.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 28, 2015)

Going back to your original post asking for ideas; how about a coffee bar?


----------



## drw158 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm not sure what bag-n-box cabinets are. Do you have any links? Googling only turned up metal wire shelving.

Slownsteady: A coffee bar would be great!


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 28, 2015)

It's a big jump from putting up shelves to finish-grade cabinetry. But if you're up for the challenge, it can be rewarding. We don't know how complete your workshop is, but be prepared to tool-up. Planers, routers, a precision table saw, etc.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 28, 2015)

> What are Knock Down Cabinets ?&#65279;
> 
> Knock Down Cabinets are completely finished Kitchen or Bath Cabinets that are &#8220;knocked down&#8221; to fit into a flat pack box. Giving you many advantages to Pre-Built Custom Cabinets.    One major advantage being significantly lower cost due to savings in Shipping and Labor. Knock Down Cabinets are sometimes called rta Cabinets or ready to assemble.&#8232;&#8232;
> DIY - Do It Yourself. Wall Cabinets can be built in 5 minutes. Base Cabinets take slightly longer to build but this new process makes it as simple as possible.&#65279;
> Most people these days, have a number one priority, and that&#8217;s to find a way to SAVE MONEY $ and still get a quality product.  You want a Beautiful Quality Kitchen at a great price. Knock Down Cabinets are the answer.&#65279;



This came from a commercial site, so excuse the sales pitchy parts. AKA flat pack


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 28, 2015)

Now that I'm giving it some thought...

Get an old table or cabinet at the Goodwill and refinish it. Set it in the nook and put a few shelves or hooks above.

Here's some other thoughts:
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=coffee+ba...2c/bc/64/2cbc64d259eb5439643285c846400e41.jpg


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 28, 2015)

drw158 said:


> I'm not sure what bag-n-box cabinets are. Do you have any links? Googling only turned up metal wire shelving.
> 
> Slownsteady: A coffee bar would be great!



Bag-n-box is what I, and others, who come from the custom cabinet industry, and respect the trade, as well as the trade-offs, refer to cabinets which are pkgd. in a box with the assembly instructions as well as a bag containing the parts like screws, hinges and handles.

Lower in cost, lower in quality, however, an ends within a means.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 28, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> this came from a commercial site, so excuse the sales pitchy parts. Aka flat pack



a-a-a-amen


----------



## InStockKitchens (Feb 23, 2016)

Can we some pictures of the final product!?


----------



## drw158 (Feb 24, 2016)

Here it is. I pretty much constructed what I designed in my 3D model sketch. The bottom now has adjustable shelves. I still have to add cabinet doors.


----------



## zannej (Feb 24, 2016)

That looks great!


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 24, 2016)

Well done! Did you use pre-finished material, or finish it yourself?


----------



## drw158 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks! I finished everything, just using paint.


----------



## zannej (Jul 17, 2016)

Did you get the doors put on?

Even without it looked very nice.

If you add any photos of the completed project, I'd love to add them to my pinterest and houzz ideabooks.


----------



## drw158 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you, I haven't put on the doors but all I have to do is paint them and screw them on. I'll try to update this post!


----------

